# 2017 season opener......



## full_throttle (May 13, 2016)

With the help of our friend Fish, I'm looking to put together a two day golf event at Beau Desert and Brocton Hall in April of next year. It's early days yet so no idea on Â£'s but just wondering if there is enough interest. 

Both courses offer society days throughout the week but I'm hoping one of the courses will let us play on a Sunday.

The dates I'm requesting are either Sun/Mon 23rd/24th April or Mon/Tues 24th/25th April.


Please show your interest below


----------



## upsidedown (May 13, 2016)

Yup could be up for that


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (May 13, 2016)

Yes if it's a Sunday Monday and the price is realistic for April golf.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 13, 2016)

Would depend on price and accommodation and what shift I'm on as won't know until November time but if all ok then would be interested


----------



## fundy (May 13, 2016)

full_throttle said:



			With the help of our friend Fish, I'm looking to put together a two day golf event at Beau Desert and Brocton Hall in April of next year. It's early days yet so no idea on Â£'s but just wondering if there is enough interest. 

Both courses offer society days throughout the week but I'm hoping one of the courses will let us play on a Sunday.

The dates I'm requesting are either Sun/Mon 23rd/24th April or Mon/Tues 24th/25th April.


Please show your interest below
		
Click to expand...

you planning on 18 a day or 36? If 18 then interested assuming im in one piece still by then


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 13, 2016)

Depending on the details I could be interested.


----------



## snell (May 13, 2016)

Same for me prices/details pending, I could be interested.


----------



## huds1475 (May 13, 2016)

Interested in playing both but would depend on what days you settle on.

Good luck setting up


----------



## Beezerk (May 13, 2016)

Provisional yes from me as well price depending.


----------



## Bigfoot (May 14, 2016)

Yes, I will be interested.


----------



## Midnight (May 14, 2016)

Could be up for this, but will depend on shifts mate.


----------



## PIng (May 14, 2016)

I'm interested


----------



## adasko (May 15, 2016)

depend on price could be up for that


----------



## anotherdouble (May 15, 2016)

As a heads up to everybody Easter is 16th April next year so the 1st weekend talked about my be in the middle or at the end of the Easter hols.


----------



## full_throttle (May 15, 2016)

anotherdouble said:



			As a heads up to everybody Easter is 16th April next year so the 1st weekend talked about my be in the middle or at the end of the Easter hols.
		
Click to expand...


Thank you I hadn't even thought of holidays. I'll ask about different dates when I enquire


----------



## TonyN (May 15, 2016)

Not been to a meet in a few years. Would definitely be interested, shifts andand price dependant.


----------



## Merv_swerve (May 15, 2016)

Interested:thup:


----------



## JohnnyDee (May 16, 2016)

Sounds interesting - with the same provisos that have been already mentioned in previous posts.


----------



## sawtooth (May 16, 2016)

Yes I would be interested, I've heard nothing but good things about Beau Desert (how is this pronounced by the way)?!


----------



## Qwerty (May 16, 2016)

sawtooth said:



			Yes I would be interested, I've heard nothing but good things about Beau Desert (how is this pronounced by the way)?!
		
Click to expand...

I think it depends how brave you're feeling 

I don't take any chances and go straight for the Northern pronouciation. Its simply Bo! Desert.. As in Sand/Camels etc.

Alternatavely you can go the French route ... Drop the T and chance someone taking the piss by saying Beau Desserrrrrr :thup:


Edit - The only person I know who uses the French Pronunciation is Junior, He is From Cheshire though so it's understandable


----------



## Region3 (May 16, 2016)

Qwerty said:



			I think it depends how brave you're feeling 

I don't take any chances and go straight for the Northern pronouciation. Its simply Bo! Desert.. As in Sand/Camels etc.

Alternatavely you can go the French route ... Drop the T and chance someone taking the piss by saying Beau Desserrrrrr :thup:


Edit - The only person I know who uses the French Pronunciation is Junior, He is From Cheshire though so it's understandable 

Click to expand...

I'm another that says "Dez-air", just how I imagine it was meant to be.

Having said that, I rang them once and they answered "Desert".


----------



## drewster (May 16, 2016)

Interested, especially in the potential Sun/Mon option.


----------



## JamesR (May 16, 2016)

drewster said:



			Interested, especially in the potential Sun/Mon option.
		
Click to expand...

Same here


----------



## Vardon11LDN (May 16, 2016)

Just registering my interest.


----------



## TheDiablo (May 17, 2016)

Would also be interested in the Sunday/Monday option depending on dates/prices.


----------



## Junior (May 17, 2016)

Qwerty said:



			I think it depends how brave you're feeling 

I don't take any chances and go straight for the Northern pronouciation. Its simply Bo! Desert.. As in Sand/Camels etc.

Alternatavely you can go the French route ... Drop the T and chance someone taking the piss by saying Beau Desserrrrrr :thup:


Edit - The only person I know who uses the French Pronunciation is Junior, He is From Cheshire though so it's understandable 

Click to expand...

  

I got corrected by the captain for using the phonetic pronunciation.....mind you I also thought he was the course marshall, but he was just being courteous to us all driving round asking if we were enjoying the course.  Nice touch.

Oh and I'm interested in this but couldn't commit to the dates just yet with it being so far away.


----------



## upsidedown (May 17, 2016)

Region3 said:



			I'm another that says "Dez-air", just how I imagine it was meant to be.

Having said that, I rang them once and they answered "Desert".
		
Click to expand...

We call it Bo Dezair round here


----------



## Karl102 (May 17, 2016)

Interested depending on dates and when Easter is.  Also, its Bow-Desert


----------



## huds1475 (May 17, 2016)

PMSL @ 'The French Pronunciation'.

It's in the Midlands FFS


----------



## stokie_93 (May 18, 2016)

i'm interested - price dependent...


----------



## full_throttle (May 18, 2016)

Brocton Hall have replied, they are asking for numbers and can only offer Tuesdays, so It could be a Mon/Tues meet, BD don't do societies on Sundays but I have yet to ask the question, so still hopeful


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (May 18, 2016)

full_throttle said:



			Brocton Hall have replied, they are asking for numbers and can only offer Tuesdays, so It could be a Mon/Tues meet, BD don't do societies on Sundays but I have yet to ask the question, so still hopeful
		
Click to expand...

Unfortunately I will defo be out of this. I can't commit two days holiday.

Appreciate you both organising.


----------



## Dando (May 18, 2016)

I'm keen on this


----------



## r11john (May 18, 2016)

Count me in.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (May 19, 2016)

Thread locked as new thread started with more info

http://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/showthread.php?85160-Season-Opener-2017-choices-and-prices


----------

